# SMB/CIFS Share Slow Browsing



## edkitconsulting (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello! I hope everyone is doing well today. I hope this is in the correct section for this question...if not, feel free to move it/message me and I will move it. 

I am using FreeBSD 9.2 and Samba 4.1.5 and exporting a share for Windows Clients via CIFs. 

When generally browsing the shares, all seems well. The moment you browse a folder with large amounts of files (10-50k files...), the shares begin to crawl. It will take 5-15 minutes to display a folder with 30,000 files in it. Transfer speeds on the RaidZ groups are fine, both NFS and CIF. Just browsing the file shares seems to be the issue. 

Another strange symptom in all of this, when the folder is done populating, it acts normally. Not just from the one client opening the share, but from any client in the office. After a few minutes it will return to the slow browsing/displaying of files. 

This issue only happens when the machine is joined to an Active Directory domain. Using local authentication, the shares fly. 

It seems to be a Samba/AD issue...but Im not sure. I thought I could pick some brains over here before surfing the endless man pages of Samba. I have already tried some of the Samba/CIF tweaks people suggest such as TCP_NODELAY, SND/RCV buffers, etc...but if you have any more, please let me know.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: SAMBA/CIF Share Slow Browsing*

Try setting this in smb.conf:

```
aio read size = 16384
   aio write size = 16384
```
And make sure aio(4) is loaded. That should improve things.


----------



## edkitconsulting (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: SAMBA/CIF Share Slow Browsing*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Try setting this in smb.conf:
> 
> ```
> aio read size = 16384
> ...



Thank you for the quick reply! I will try it tonight. 

Are there any other suggestions? Its strange that it runs great with being removed from AD, but once AD is in the picture, its a nightmare.

EDIT: After reading into AIO, I have played with these settings already. I will give it a go again, but I believe I tried these, snd/rcv buffers, TCP_NODELAY and a few others I dont recall...

AIO is loaded.


----------

